
What Makes a Great Teacher? - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2010/01/what-makes-a-great-teacher/7841/
======
shawndumas
print version

[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2010/01/what-
makes...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2010/01/what-makes-a-
great-teacher/7841/)

